# Hydor koralia experience?



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi guys,

Does anybody have experience using Hydor's Koralia line of power head?
I am extremely negative about Hydor's product as the pump I bought from them, broke down when it's only 1 1/2 years old. That debacle killed off some of my precious plecos. It was a real dissapointment.
But this new one they have sounds interesting. I am hoping this power head can set my tank to flow in one direction to create a river like setup.
Please share your experience with me, especially any negative ones.

Thanks,
Peter

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've only bought the K4's...all of them eventually either stopped working or begin leaking current in the water. Conversation w/a Hydor rep, they have changed the shaft from metal to ceramic addressing the issue. That made ZERO sence to me and confirmed by my "geeky" collegues.

Of ~20+ I've bought/used, I've replaced w/Tunzes over the past year. Since the Tunze 6045 have dropped to ~$110 retail, the extra $$$ is well spent for a far superior productline.

Though I have a box of brand new replacement K4's, I can't in good conscience sell/give them away but will use for my own use and will deal with the issue(s) when they come up. Please don't ask me for them, as I mentioned, I can't in good conscience IF anything should happen, I'd rather take the risk(s).

JME


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had 6 for a little over a year now and had one die about 2 months back and was replaced with no issues. The early models had issues with leaking current and freezing up. For the Koralia Nano - 4 I would say they are decent (better than MJ) but the newer Koralia Magnums 5-8, for the money they are running I would go with a different brand.

Chris


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Wonderful...I just bought a Hydor Koaralia 2.

I creates sand dunes in my 25 gallon but that's about all I can say about it right now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am really hating my nano... I didnt think and it blended one of my slugs. (my fault)

But its kinda hard to make slug proof. The impellor has stopped a few times....

meh.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, these are great feedbacks. Especially from you Wilson. Thanks guys and gals. With my pass experience with any Hydor products. I guess I'll keep looking for something else.

Wilson, I didn't realize you where running that many tanks. Your fishroom must be very impressive .

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

All the K4 PH's were what I bought for my clients...no I don't have a fish room, nor an aquarium that's holding water...just a bunch of RubberMaid containers holding the contents of my 35gal when I moved and getting ready to "revive" ~500lbs of dried Hawaiin LR. Best LR that I've ever had the pleasure of working with...no I am not parting with a single gram


----------

